# gästepass



## moonique (16. Mai 2012)

hallo ich möchte so gerne Diablo 3 spielen,hab mich schon lange drauf gefreut udn würde es gerne ausprobieren falls wer so nett ist schick's doch dem heinz-dieter;-).danke an euch


----------

